# purple blisters in between paws



## Joe c. (Jun 30, 2013)

our soon to be 6 yr old Bruno started developing these purple blisters in between his paws. this started around last Oct,thought it could be foxtail seed. He's been to the vet multiple times,they put him on antibiotics everytime. he had skin scraping ,bloodwork,nothing comes up. He developed some purple blisters under his chin,but have since been knocked out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure why I didn't see this sooner.
I don't have any answers, but hoping it's cleared up.


----------

